
AI-powered photo search, but without paying with my data? - Philipp0205
I like the AI powered photo-search in GoogleDrive and OneDrive. But I don&#x27;t want to pay with my data.<p>So does somebody know an alternative?<p>Ty!
======
kleer001
So, you're paranoid that your private photos are going to be saved and or used
by these companies?

... after a few minutes googling I found a few contenders...

However, nothing is going to be as easy as the google or microsoft ready to go
products.

[https://blog.cloudsight.ai/](https://blog.cloudsight.ai/)

[https://imagga.com/solutions/auto-
tagging.html](https://imagga.com/solutions/auto-tagging.html)

[https://www.ibm.com/watson/services/visual-
recognition/dev-r...](https://www.ibm.com/watson/services/visual-
recognition/dev-resources/index.html#devresources)

[https://docs.aws.amazon.com/rekognition/latest/dg/what-
is.ht...](https://docs.aws.amazon.com/rekognition/latest/dg/what-is.html)

------
cujic9
I've been pleasantly surprised by the face- and object-recognition AI in the
Synology Moments app: [https://www.synology.com/en-
us/dsm/feature/moments](https://www.synology.com/en-us/dsm/feature/moments)

Synology is a Network-Attached Storage (NAS) appliance.

I don't _think_ it uploads my data anywhere. If it does, it certainly doesn't
upload everything, because I would have noticed the bandwidth usage, but I
haven't verified that it doesn't upload some low resolution version of photos.

------
mceachen
I'm building that right now. Want to help test it?
[https://blog.photostructure.com/introducing-
photostructure/](https://blog.photostructure.com/introducing-photostructure/)

